# Braucht man unbedingt nen dicken CPU Kühler.?



## dellenknecht (15. Oktober 2011)

*Braucht man unbedingt nen dicken CPU Kühler.?*

Hallo ihr Lieben

ich frage nur aus neugier... warum braucht man nen großen cpu kühler.? reicht nicht auch der kühler der bei nem cpu mitgeliefert wird.?

LG


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2011)

Je größer, desto besser kühlt der in aller Regel auch. Nicht immer aber ist groß auch besser. Es gibt sehr große, die schlechter kühlen als ein mittelgroßer mit durchdachter Architektur. Das hat zwei Vorteile:

- für Übertakter: WENN die Temperatur das Problem ist, warum man mit einem kleineren Kühler bei einer bestimmten Takt nicht mehrweiter kommt, hilft ein größerer/bessrer Kühler

- für Normluser: man braucht keinen schnellen/lauten CPU-Lüfter, da der große Kühler auch mit einem leisen, langsam drehenden Lüfter gut genug kühlt


Und allgemein wird die Lebensdauer theoretisch verlängert, wenn der Prozessor kühler bleibt, wobei das bei einem normalen PC-Leben ehrlich gesagt keine Rolle spielt, ob der nun 8 oder 10 Jahre Dauerbetrieb aushalten würde


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Oktober 2011)

So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, für einen Büro PC mit CPU von gestern tuts der Standard-Lüfter auch, wenn du dir aber eine neue High-End CPU kaufst, ist der Standardlüfter schnell überfordert. Das heißt die CPU wird dauerhaft recht warm und der Lüfter vor allem laut sein. Ein großer Kühler ist also vor allem leise und drückt die Temperatur um ein gutes Stück, was dir wiederum einige Reserven z.B. fürs Übertakten gibt.

edit: Zu langsam


----------



## dellenknecht (15. Oktober 2011)

also macht sowas nur sinn wenn man übertakten will ja..?


----------



## The_Final (15. Oktober 2011)

dellenknecht schrieb:


> also macht sowas nur sinn wenn man übertakten will ja..?


 Nicht unbedingt. Wie Herbboy sagte, sind große Lüfter leiser und das Geräusch ist weniger störend als bei den Standard-Lüftern.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2011)

Genau, Final: auch wenn Du den PC leiser als mit dem Original-Kühler haben willst, macht es Sinn. Dafür reicht aber dann ein Kühler, den Du bei Shops wie amazon oder hardwareversand.de für 17-25€ bekommen kannst, zB ein Scythe Katana oder Scythe Samurai zz. Die GANZ Dicken so ab 30€ sind eigentlich eher was für Leute, die übertakten wollen.


----------



## dellenknecht (15. Oktober 2011)

danke für eure anworten..  mal was anderes.. meine 2te festplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2011)

mach da besser nen neuen Thread auf


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

was haltet ihr eig von den bequiet Coolern???

Link: hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Oktober 2011)

warum postest du diese  frage nicht in einen deiner fantastillion anderen beratungs freds?! 
okay, ich antworte dir doch, damit es hier nicht heißt ich schreib nur OT: sind ganz gut aber auch sehr teuer, würde eher zu prolimatech greifen.


----------



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

sry das ich gefragt habe...


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

mach besser einen neuen Thread auf, dann bekommst du mehr zuverlässige antworten...


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Oktober 2011)

dellenknecht schrieb:


> sry das ich gefragt habe...


Du warst nicht gemeint, denke ich. 



Zocker15xD schrieb:


> mach besser einen neuen Thread auf, dann bekommst du mehr zuverlässige antworten...


Du schon, den neuen Thread gibts auf Herbs hinweis dagegen schon.


----------



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

ja habe ich auch gemerkt  erstmal aufregen..


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

ich weiss...danke für deine megaschlaue antwort quaaaaak, prolimatech sind passive kühler !!!



> warum postest du diese frage nicht in einen deiner fantastillion anderen beratungs freds?!



Was soll das denn heissen???


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> ich weiss...danke für deine megaschlaue antwort quaaaaak, prolimatech sind passive kühler !!!


schwachsinn. nur weil du die lüfter dazukaufen musst sind die teile noch lange nicht passiv. schau dir mal die bauweise an, dann siehst du bei dem geringen lamellenabstand dass eine passiv kühlung nicht so effizient ist, semi passiv sind die kühler jedoch wieder sehr gut...

und zu der frage: genau das was ich gesagt habe:
http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9303213-schwere-entscheidung.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9302788-hardwareversand-de.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9302320-welche-gtx-570-jetzt.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9302237-welches-netzteil.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9302126-pc-jetzt-oder-auf-ivy-bridge-warten.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9302539-schnellste-gtx-570-a.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9302996-asrock-board-und-i5-2500k-uebertakten.html
dazu kommen noch:
http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9301709-hilfe-benoetigt-neuer-rechner-beratung-grafikkarte.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9301777-hat-jemand-erfahrung-mit-dem-i5-2500-a.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9301778-hat-jemand-erfahrung-mit-dem-i5-2500er.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9301793-grafikkarten-bei-agando-de.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware...er-gtx-560-ti-welche-ist-jetzt-schneller.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9301881-graka-welche-marke-jetzt.html
könnte man alles in einen schönen fred zusammenfassen: "Benötige Kaufberatung für neuen PC" und das sind nur von dir erstellte beiträge, also keine beiträge von anderen wo du plötzlich nachfragst, ob das bei dir auch gehen würde.

@dellenknecht
war nicht an dich gerichtet, sorry wenns so rüberkam.

€: okay dann werden deine fragen von mir nicht mehr beantwortet


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dich meine vielen Fragen (die vielleicht manhcmal etwas nerven) stören, brauchst du sie ja nicht zu beantworten
ich frage ja nicht direkt dich sondern ALLE, du kannst dich ruhig enthalten, das stört MICH doch nicht 

und so viele/genaue antworten hätte ich in einem einzelnen Thread nicht bekommen

EDIT: ich bekomme auch von anderen zuverlässige antworten
         du bist doch da andere zu beraten, wenn du nicht willst ist das nicht mein problem
         Ich würde dir helfen egal wie viele fragen du stellst...
         Ich gebe ja auch zu, dass meine Fragen zusammengefasst hätten werden können
         Aber dazu kannst du dich freundlich äußern, dann mache ich es nächstes mal anders


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Du bist aber ganz witzig...
Geilst dich dran auf, solche videos ins ein pc forum zu stellen


----------

